# Insulating Soap



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Do any of you insulate after the pour? Does it matter? If so, how?

Thanks.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't. It just goes in the old rv fridge in my soap room or left on the counter depending on the time of year or the type of scent used (spice or citrus heat up fast). All my soaps gell one way or another.

Jenny


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I use Upland Log molds. After I pour, I put the wooden lid on them and then cover with towels. 

Vicki in NC


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

So why is it important to insulate?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I can't insulate some of my soaps or it would overheat. Everything is about the flash point on your scent you are adding. There is no right or wrong answer to your quesiton...I prefer for my soap to gel, it dries faster, I think it makes a harder bar and I love what it looks like in the finish product. But the only insulating I do is putting one mold full of soap ontop of another one  Except anything with honey, anything with citrus, anything floral


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

So it's ok not to insulate. I've been reading everything I can on here. What is gel?

Thanks.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Insulate a batch and you will see what gel is  Vicki


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

To really see gel use saran wrap and a towel over your mold, after a few mins take the towel off. View your masterpiece 

Lynn


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Now I'm intrigued. I'll have to do another batch. But I'm still confused. Do you want gel or do you not want gel?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

MF-Alpines said:


> Now I'm intrigued. I'll have to do another batch. But I'm still confused. Do you want gel or do you not want gel?


For the most part it is a personal preference. There are some instances where a good gel is beneficial. Like when you are pouring layers or put embeds in your soap. You would want them glued together really good by a good gel.


----------

